# Dankbankabfrage per Code in Visual Basic 2005 Express Edition



## Des Tiny (17. März 2007)

Hallo,

mein Problem ist folgendes:
Ich habe die Hilfen von Microsoft (MSDN) über Datenbanken in Visual Basic 2005 Express Edition gelesen. Dort wird beschrieben, wie man einen neuen Datenbank erstellt, Tabellen generiert und dort von Hand Werte eingibt. Diese Werte können dann im GridView angezeigt/verändert werden. Wie ist es aber nun möglich Daten aus den Tabellen zu lesen und diese dann im Programm verwenden? Ich stelle mir das mit so pseudo-Code etwa so vor:


```
Dim Wert As Variant = Datenbank.Query("SELECT * FROM Tabelle)
```

Kann mir das jemand erklären, oder auf ein passendes Tutorial verweisen? Ich wäre sehr dankbar. Das ist nun schon der 3. Versuch Daten aus einer Datenbank rauszukriegen und ich werd' langsam verrückt  .


----------



## DrSoong (17. März 2007)

Schau dir mal dazu das Galileo Openbook VB.NET 2005 an, Kapitel 26 beschäftigt sich mit Datenbankzugriffen.

Für Fragen zu diesem Thema verwende dann bitte das .NET-Unterforum, dieses Unterforum hier ist für Fragen bis zur Version VB6 da.


Der Doc!


----------

